# DIY canopy, how many watts per gallon?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi, 

almost done with my canopy for a 38g tank, 

i purchased a light fixture 36in 2x30w t12's 

is that overkill? it looks blinding, it lights up my entire basement

fish choice will be neons, harlequins, dwarf gourami, swords, maybe angels 

pics are without water, 
without flash 



with flash


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If the tank is not a planted one, just use 1 bulb.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

i will have a few plants, not much though 


but can you run the fixture with 1 bulb? 

its 1 transformer that powers both bulbs 

i have to find out if the fixture is wired in parallel or in series


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

nope, cant use 1 bulb, 

the fixture wont even power on the other bulb. 

oh well, it should be fine i'll just get more plants then


----------

